# fixing red hart yarn



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I was at our guild meeting and some of them were reporting on the classes they had attended and one of them was on how to work with red hart lion yarn. How to make it useable yarn. You ready for this?















You iron it between two sheets of parchment paper! It makes it soft and now it drapes. Watch it though because it also expands but........... I would have never believed that it was red hart yarn after it was ironed. :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That is so interesting. What a great tip! Thank you for posting it here for us.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow neat, Ive got a bunch of it & will give that a try, thanks!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Know how to make Red Heart yarn usable......toss it in the fire barrel...makes a great starter! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is wild! Very smart, who ever figured that out!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I would be worried it would melt


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

"Killing" acrylic with steam is an effective way to block the yarn - I suspect that is what led to this idea, basically blocking it before you use it.

I suspect hanging a skein over a pot of boiling water might work too, or spraying it with a hot steam mop thing (from a bit of a distance), then letting it dry.

To block acrylic shawls, you lay them out and hold the steam iron over and blast at the shawl, tugging it or pinning into place. You can see it kind of "wilt" a little, and that's when it is done. It works pretty well, actually.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

It is pretty easy to burn it so you need to use the parchment paper and check it. They said that it was something like six seconds on each pass and no more.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This has always made me laugh. It's been a few years since I posted this.

How To Felt with Acrylic Yarn
by Gail


List of Materials Needed:

1. Some acrylic yarn. Make sure it doesn' have any natural fiber content in it whatsoever. That would be bad.
2. An oversized stock pot. The one you attempted to use to Brine your turkey before you accidentally killed all your relatives will serve you well here. Plus, it'll hide the evidence.
3. A blow torch.
4. An oven. Preferably one that you don't plan on using much in the future.
5. A welding shield.
6. Some tongs.
7. Some leather gloves. Not the nice ones - the heat shielding kind.

Step 1:

Knit something out of that acrylic. Make it bigger than you want the final results to be.

Step 2:

Drinking some alcohol is probably a good idea here.

Step 3:

Turn on the oven as high as it will go. Throw your knitted acrylic garment into the oversized stock pot, and stick that in the oven. It is a matter of great debate on whether or not you should add water - water will probably slow the felting process, but may keep the yarn from melting to the bottom of the pot. Maybe you should add some canola oil or something.

Step 4:

Open a window. Take the batteries out of the fire alarm.

Step 5:

Check on your garment. If all is going well, it will become soft and melty. With the gloves and tongs, coax it into the shape you want. You may also want to stir it around to make sure that it isn't sticking.

Step 6:

Once your garment has shrunk down and appears to be the correct shape, remove the stockpot from the oven. Throw a bunch of water into it. You might want to put on the welders shield now. Then, with the tongs, remove the item from the pot, and arrange it charmingly. You should no longer be able to see individual stitches. You may find that your garment is a bit inflexible - that is to be expected.

Step 7:

Once your garment has cooled, you can use the blow torch and tongs to make any last minute adjustments, such as creating holes in your slippers for the feet.

Step 8:

Enjoy your fabulous felted acrylic garment! Tune in next week where Gail explains how to use flexible rods to keep your stockinette from curling!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my!!! That is HILARIOUS!!! 

ound:
:hysterical:
ound:

I'm dying over here!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi......that is sooooo badddd! bwahahahahaahahhaaaa


----------

